# Tart Cherry Blush Wine



## Shaink (Mar 20, 2021)

I have racked a home creation wine which is tart Evans cherry and Hibiscus California blush. The problem is it is a little flat at the front and am wondering what I could do to get some front end taste. I was thinking either some more hibiscus or possibly some citric acid. My apologies as I am somewhat new in understanding what I am tasting and trying to learn. It has good mouth taste in the end and finishes well. The first taste on your tongue makes you think it is watered down. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Bossbaby (Apr 2, 2021)

definitely experiment with acid, sprinkle a little bit in a glass of wine and see how you like it..


----------

